# Paris Hilton - Caps from 'The Simple Life' (Bikini, Heckansichten, Brüste, ...) ♥absolut sehenswert♥ 512x384px 96x



## Geldsammler (15 Feb. 2010)

*Diese Capsammlung der Staffel 1 - Episode 1 habe ich
selbst produziert und zusammengestellt,
also liegen die Credits bei mir. :thumbup:

Ich hoffe, dass ihr die etwas jüngere Paris auch so
wundervoll findet, wie ich und dass ihr diese
klasse Aussichten genießt! *




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Vergesst den DANKE-Button nicht!:thumbup:*

Viele Grüße,
Euer Geldsammler

P.S.: *Hier geht's zur "ultimativen Paris Hilton Bikinikollektion"!*


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Feb. 2010)

*für die absolut perfekten Caps von Paris :drip:*


----------



## canil (15 Feb. 2010)

Danke für die schönen Pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Q (16 Feb. 2010)

Hervorragende Arbeit! Klar, dass einer, der Geld sammelt, im Zweifel auch Credit(s) haben mag  :thx: für den schönen Post!!!


----------



## jean58 (16 Feb. 2010)

:hearts: wundervolle bilder einer wundervollen frau


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2010)

:thx: dir für die schöne Paris


----------



## Karlvonundzu (16 Feb. 2010)

Danke für die hübschen Caps von Paris


----------



## General (16 Feb. 2010)

dir fürs Glamourgirl


----------



## joman (19 Juni 2011)

top


----------



## f1fahren (9 Juli 2011)

wow, klasse bilder


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2011)

schöne Caps


----------



## volvof1220 (12 Sep. 2015)

nein schön ist anders


----------



## Xemnas26 (17 Sep. 2015)

danke für die fotos


----------



## SirUseless (25 Sep. 2015)

:thx: Gute Bilder


----------

